
ComputeDRAM: In-Memory Compute Using Off-the-Shelf DRAMs [pdf] - simonpure
https://parallel.princeton.edu/papers/micro19-gao.pdf
======
jtlienwis
The Elxsi 6400, built in the early 1980s could do logical operations to memory
using the off the shelf drams of the day. Designer was Harold (Mac) McFarland,
of PDP-11 fame.

